# Iphone 6 text messaging



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

Just recently my iphone 6 has been ringing my phone every time someone text me.  
I'll get a text and my phone rings.
anyone had that problem before?
any suggestions how to fix it.

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kezarkid said:


> Just recently my iphone 6 has been ringing my phone every time someone text me.
> I'll get a text and my phone rings.
> anyone had that problem before?
> any suggestions how to fix it.
> ...


Have you checked in your notifications to see what they're set at?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It sounds as if your messaging sound has gotten set to the same as you rphone sound. Or vice-versa.

Mike


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys.......I must have switched somethig in notifications by accident..
Problem corrected


----------

